# Alternatives to flotation foam?



## Gotem (Apr 12, 2014)

I know many people want to put floatation foam into their boat when they put in a deck during a conversion. Are their any alternatives to keep the boat a float in case it gets swamped? I recently read when Howard Huges flew acorss an ocean, he loaded his plane up with ping pong balls with the belief it would float his plane in case it went down. 

Why wouldn't plastic milk jugs work. You can get them for nothing and put them under the floor. You never need to worry about them rotting out or absorbing water, they weigh nothing, and I would imagine they could easily support the weight if the boat gets swamped.

Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## rscottp (Apr 12, 2014)

Anything that displaces water will work as flotation. If you use the milk jugs I would glue on the caps.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2014)

I've read of people using pop bottles, pool noodles and a few other things. Personally I don't think you can beat the blue and pink sheets of insulating foam.


----------



## lunder (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there any type of foam that doesn't get water logged?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348487#p348487 said:


> lunder » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Is there any type of foam that doesn't get water logged?



You need closed cell foam there are several type - 2part pour foam - the blue and pink foam mentioned above - etc


----------



## spacks013 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ever light a pingpong ball on fire? I'd stay away from those things.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 16, 2014)

The milk jugs(Clear) won't work. Heat and sun light will deteriorate them. 
Go with the solid white ones(Clorox). I found that out by putting some of both kinds in the boat last summer, the milk jugs I'm having to clean out this spring.


----------



## T Man (Apr 16, 2014)

There are also eps sheets which is the same foam most boats come with in the seats


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Why are you looking for alternatives? We have USCG approves floatation foams for a reason...
Anything that has not been tested can not be trusted to save your life. Is it possible it will save you? Yes, but it is also more possible that it will not because it has not been tested. 

Chemicals like fuel, oil and even common cleaners can break down plastics and foams rendering them ineffective in the event of a hull breach or swamping scenario. That's why we have approved floatation foams. 

Having said that...
I have seen all types of items used for floatation; all kinds of bottles, pool noodles, sheet foam, old life jackets even packing peanuts. None of which I would trust to keep me, my family or my boat alive if needed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well said Rat! =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 16, 2014)

ping pong balls will work. mythbusters raised a sunken boat with only ping pong balls.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348902#p348902 said:


> lovedr79 » Wed Apr 16, 2014 7:56 am[/url]"]ping pong balls will work. mythbusters raised a sunken boat with only ping pong balls.




Anything that floats will raise a sunken ship - but how long would ping pong balls last - and do you want to test that aspect when your boat is swamped?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 16, 2014)

the foam sheets would be the way to go. seems it would be the most cost efficient as well.


but, ping pong balls and acetone... fun stuff.


----------



## ccm (Apr 16, 2014)

Not wanting to hijack a thread here but would styrofoam work as well? I have access to quite a bit of free styrofoam and I was wondering if I could use it as floatation foam since my boat manufactured in 1961 did not come with any.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 16, 2014)

I got a pile of this packaging material thats made out of pool noodle foam for free today. Should be plenty to finish filling area under my floor. I have a piece soaking in a bucket just to be sure it doesn't absorb water. I love scavenging free stuff!


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349017#p349017 said:


> ccm » Today, 20:25[/url]"]Not wanting to hijack a thread here but would styrofoam work as well? I have access to quite a bit of free styrofoam and I was wondering if I could use it as floatation foam since my boat manufactured in 1961 did not come with any.



Styrofoam, or any polystyrene type foam, is not chemical resistant and is flammable. Pour a little fuel on some styrofoam and see what happens or light a piece of styrofoam and see what happens; if you pour fuel and then light it up it's like Napalm! I would use it in a rowboat but nothing with gasoline or electric power (read ignition sources).


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349021#p349021 said:



> rscottp » 43 minutes ago[/url]"]I got a pile of this packaging material thats made out of pool noodle foam for free today. Should be plenty to finish filling area under my floor. I have a piece soaking in a bucket just to be sure it doesn't absorb water. I love scavenging free stuff!



That is most likely a closed cell elastomeric foam. But you should soak it in fuel to see if it is going to hold up, not just water. In fact, if I were going to use an alternative I would subject it to all sources of possible contaminants and degrading agents before it goes into my hull. Also, light it on fire and see if the flame propagates, if it does don't use it. Most CCEF have good fire ratings (as in no flame propagation and minimal smoke) but without knowing the specifications on a particular foam I would backyard test first. Also, CCEF is not usually UV stabilized (although there are a few companies that have UV stabilized foams) so do not have it in an area that gets sunlight exposure.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349024#p349024 said:


> Rat » 16 Apr 2014, 23:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349021#p349021 said:
> ...


I will give it a fire test. I am not really worried about gas since foam isn't going to be anywhere near it but I appreciate the advice.


----------

